# اسعار الخرسانة الجاهزة في مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## khalifa96 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

إيه اسعار الخرسانة الجاهزة في مصر وإيه هي أفضل الشركة اللي ممكن اتعامل معاهم شكرا


----------



## engmze (10 أكتوبر 2011)

cmex 
سيمكس

افضل شركة تنتج الخرسانه الجاهزة 
واسعار الخرسانه شامله الخامات باستخدام عربية الخلاطة 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه عادية للاساسات عيار 250 كم اسمنت = 350 الى 425 جنية 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة عيار 350 كم اسمنت واعتبار نسة الحديد 100 كم /م3 = 950 الى 1200 جنية 

والله تعالى اعلى واعلم


----------



## khalifa96 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا كلمت شركة وقلولي ان سعر المتر 330 جنيه ازاي الفرق جامد كدة بينها وبين سيمكس؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## المـــرداوي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

engmze قال:


> cmex
> سيمكس
> 
> افضل شركة تنتج الخرسانه الجاهزة
> ...



انت بتتعامل بخرسانة ايه ياعم زكي :5:

1200 جنيه ليه يعني :8:

شكلك بقيت ملياردير :69:

احنا بنعامل مع جنوب الوادي

خرسانة اجهاد 300 بـ 415 جنيه شامل الضريبة والمضخة

خرسانة اجهاد 200 بـ 360 جنيه شامل الضريبة والمضخة

واللي اعرفه ان ready mix من أفضل الشركات الموجودة وبعديها جنوب الوادي​


----------



## m_sweedy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

engmze قال:


> بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة عيار 350 كم اسمنت واعتبار نسة الحديد 100 كم /م3 = 950 الى 1200 جنية
> 
> والله تعالى اعلى واعلم



اخى الفاضل انت ليه حسبت نسبة الحديد شركة الخرسانة بتطلع خرسانة فقط وليس لها علاقة بالحديد

انت كده تقريبا بتتكلم عن سعر المتر فى الخرسانة المسلحة مونة واجرة كمان​


----------



## engmze (11 أكتوبر 2011)

khalifa96 قال:


> انا كلمت شركة وقلولي ان سعر المتر 330 جنيه ازاي الفرق جامد كدة بينها وبين سيمكس؟؟؟؟!!!!!



هو فعلا يابشمهندس ان كل شركة مختلفة عن الاخرى 
وكل سعر نقله للموقع مختلف عن الاخر 

وشركة سيمكس شركة عالمية ودة اللى شغالين فيها فى محطة مياة الشرب الوقتى


----------



## engmze (11 أكتوبر 2011)

المـــرداوي قال:


> انت بتتعامل بخرسانة ايه ياعم زكي :5:
> 
> 1200 جنيه ليه يعني :8:
> 
> ...



اولا ازيك ياعم احمد 
ثانيا ممتسالشى على اى حد ليه ؟الا لما يكون فى مشاكل ترد عليها 
ثالثا قبل ماتبدا تتكلم وع واحد بقالك قد ايه مشوفتوش سلم عليه الاول .. اصحى بقى 

انت ايه اللى وداك جنوب الوادى 

وطبعا اسعارك مقاربة من اسعارى 
بس انا نسيت احط باقى الخدمات معاهم زى الحديد والنجارة بتاع ال 1200 للمتر شامل النجارة والحداده والمصنعية دى لو فى اكتوبر

اما فى المقطم بياخذ على المتر 2220 جنية شامل كل شيء 
اصلى دماغى كلها ارقام متلغبطة على المستخلص والحصر 

المهم متنساش الكلية بتاعتنا خليتنا مهندسين عاملين ازاى


----------



## engmze (11 أكتوبر 2011)

m_sweedy قال:


> اخى الفاضل انت ليه حسبت نسبة الحديد شركة الخرسانة بتطلع خرسانة فقط وليس لها علاقة بالحديد
> 
> انت كده تقريبا بتتكلم عن سعر المتر فى الخرسانة المسلحة مونة واجرة كمان​



عندك حق معلش نسيت اتكلم عن سعر الخرسانه شامله النجارة والحدادة والمصنعية 


بس اهم حاجه فى الخرسانه مش السعر 
ولكن اهم حاجه ان مواصفات الخرسانه تبقى كويسة وبالذات مكعبات الكسر عشان نحصل على الجهد المطلوب فلو غير كده لاقدر الله يبقى فشل وتكلفنا طرق كثير عشان نعالجها للجهد المطلوب


----------



## khalifa96 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

طب حد يعرف شركة ريلاينس اللي في التجمع الخامس؟؟؟؟


----------



## المـــرداوي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

engmze قال:


> اولا ازيك ياعم احمد
> ثانيا ممتسالشى على اى حد ليه ؟الا لما يكون فى مشاكل ترد عليها
> ثالثا قبل ماتبدا تتكلم وع واحد بقالك قد ايه مشوفتوش سلم عليه الاول .. اصحى بقى
> 
> ...



وربنا واحشني مووووووووووووووت يا زكي

ابقى ادخل على ميلك ياعم 
​


----------



## eldaly (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوكم منتصر الدالى مدير شركة ايبامكس للخرسانة الجاهزه سابق ومورد خرسانة جاهزه ومطبوعه حاليا لجميع انحاء الجمهوريه وباسعار معقوله .... وشكرا ...01117691082


----------



## eldaly (20 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعه اى حد عيز يعرف اى حاجه عن الخرسانة او الشركات انا تحت امره ...وبالنسبه للاخ اللى بيسال على ريلانس عيز تعرف ايه بالظبط هى ليه 3 فروع الاول فى التجمع الخامس فى المنطقه الصناعيه خلف الغابات المتحجره وال2 فى 6اكوبر والفرع ده بيقفل حاليا وال3 فى مدينة بدر...


----------



## Riham el Reedy (27 يونيو 2013)

يا بشمهندس eldaly انا بعمل جزء من رسالة الMBA عن الخرسانة الجاهزة. 
كنت عايزة اعرف مين الشركة البتصنع خرسانة الطاقة الانتاجية.
وشوية حاجات تانية
ممكن تسعدني 
شكرا


----------



## eldaly (29 يونيو 2013)

طبعا تحت امرك على قدر امكنياتى


----------



## eldaly (29 يونيو 2013)

على فكره يا جماعه هى الاسعار اليومين دول وصلت لمتوسط 370 جنيها للمتر المكعب وخلى بالك من المطب اللى بيقع فيه كثيرا من الناس فى موضوع السعر يعنى متبصش للارخص ولا كل غالى ثمنه فيه الموضوع اكبر من كده ويفضل انك تتعمل مع حد اهل ثقه وعنده خبره فى هذا المجال 29/6/2013


----------



## باحثة مصرية (5 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اعمل في شركة ديمكس​


----------

